
Blockchain nerds – Thoughts on applying token features to web/mobile apps? - asarno
As a developer working in the crypto space, I’ve always thought that applying blockchain features (scarcity &#x2F; authenticity &#x2F; traceability &#x2F; security)  to my own applications could be very impactful. If my app was wrapped in a blockchain protocol, I suddenly would have access to noteworthy capabilities. I could control the supply of the app’s distribution, which would imply to the consumers of the app that it is now a scarce resource. This would subsequently add value to whomever owns an instance of it.<p>To help visualize this, imagine a digital concert ticket with blockchain token characteristics. At a basic level, it is now authentic, traceable, and secure. It is on chain. What if you could add app-like features to it, make it do things when someone redeems it at an event? Some tickets could transform into backstage passes with exclusive content and could be considered a collectible. These collectibles are rarer than the tickets themselves and can be sold on an exchange to a “superfan.” You start to see that layering an ordinary ticket with blockchain characteristics greatly enhances its potential.<p>I would love to open up a discussion to see if anyone had thoughts&#x2F;ideas on the matter, whether or not they think standard apps could benefit from blockchain?<p>Full disclosure: I currently work for a company called vAtomic and we have been working with BlockV and their “Virtual Goods” protocol like the one I just described for a few months now.<p>Take a look at their github if you’re interested: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;BLOCKvIO&#x2F;documentation
======
tron1k
That is extremely cool! Lots of potential there...

